# Conmutador de Fases(trifasica) con cargas



## jrodriguez (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro, he leido mucho de este foro y hay cosas muy interesantes.
Quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar a armar un circuito. Necesito hacer un conmutador de fases con las cargas, osea que una carga conmute con las diferentes fases(trifasico). Pienso hacerlo con un pic, optoacoplador y a la salida triac y la carga y la fuente(220). Este circuito seria por 3., menos la carga. Los tres MT1  de los triacs irian conectados a la carga y al otro lado de la carga el neutro (N), Y LAS fases (R,S,T)  a sus respectivos MT2. mi problema es con las cargas inductivas, no puedo usar la red snubber por que estaria haciendo un corto. estoy viendo para usar el diodo de rueda libre. ahhh y otra cosa, el tiempo de conmutacion tambien. como analizarlo. Ojala me respondan pronto, les agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## erwinwal1 (Jun 30, 2010)

hola rodriguez que tal !!! me encantaria ayudarte pero no entendi bien lo que quieres lograr espesificamente;por dos razones que tipo de cargas quieres conmutar y con que fin !!! ya que la idea del pic es buena !! pero no logro enterder bien lo que quieres hacer perdoname !!!


----------



## HADES (Jun 30, 2010)

Compañero seria bueno que postees un esquematico para ver que es lo que has calculado y que es lo que has hecho de lo contrario no creo que nadie te entienda y explica con un poco mas de detalles las partes del circuito.

Solo te recuerdo que como vos decis que has visto muchas veces este foro lo siguiente:

Que aqui en el foro no se hacen circuitos a peticion JAMAS! Pero SI con mucho gusto se ayuda y se asesora, corrige en la ejecucion de un proyecto, de lo contrario se toma segun las Normas de Participacion como Ley del minimo esfuerzo.

HADES


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 1, 2010)

Hola amigos, muchas gracias por el interes de responder el post. La intencion es de poder lograr conmutar una carga o varias entre las fases. Mejor dicho, que una carga (que este alimentada en ese momento) pueda pasar de la fase que esta alimentandola a otra fase. Ej: una carga esta siendo alimentada por la fase "R" en un tiempo "t1" y cuando necesite en un tiempo "t2" pasa a ser alimentada por la fase "S" o "T". Esto esta mas bien dirigido para una residencia, osea que las cargas son casi todas resistivas y tambien algunas inductivas. (focos, heladeras, aires, lavarropas, televisores, etc).


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2010)

che, por que no dicen las cosas como son .............
me tienen cansado, ya van muchos temas que pasa lo mismo.

tienen miedo de que les roben la idea ?????
1- no es su idea.
2 -- dejense de jorobar, sean claros , sin no saben expresarse menos sabran desarrollar algun circuito.

lo que queres hacer es *un selector automatico de fases.*

si una persona tiene en su casa en la entrada trifasica pero como es normal uno en su casa usa solo una fase algo comun es que la empresa corte por algun problema una o 2 fases , bueno , existen selectores de fases , son llaves que permiten elegir la fase, asi en caso de corte de luz uno cambia a una fase que tenga energia.

aqui lo  que se busca es automatizar eso, se refine una fase como prioritaria y ahi queda, si se corta o sea queda sin tension el equipo busca otra fase.

en pocas palabras es como una llave de 1 via 3 posiciones .
si vamso a ser exactos sera de 5 posiciones, 3 de ellas utiles y las otras 2 muertas:
fase1 .....reposo....fase 2 .... reposo .....fase3 

con electronica se requieren 3 reles y el cuidado de que no se accionen 2 simultaneamente ni un instante.
triacs para eso ?? ni loco .
no triac no optoacoplador (para que ?? )  , un tema a solucionar es como lo alimentas , la fuente. 



digan que proyecto estan haciendo , pongan algun enlace si es algo que existe, es mas claro..
ya existe eso y vendes uno cada muerte de obispo .
y son aparatos que en la practica tienen bastantes "peros" .


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 1, 2010)

Que tal fernandob?? disculpame amigo si no me exprese bien, mi idea es la de programar el pic como para que conmute automaticamente las cargas con las fases, y esto para que?? Bueno, para equilibrar las fases. Es un trabajo practico que estoy haciendo y me parecio interesante. Ahora por medio de sensores sabre si le doy la orden (con el pic) a una carga si pasa de una fase a otra. Mi pregunta es como protejo mi optoacoplador con las cargas inductivas??? por que los MT1 estan conectados todos a un mismo punto que es la carga y luego esta al NEUTRO. Es por eso que no puedo usar la red snubber por que haria un corto. Disculpen si no soy muy especifico, capaz no se expresarme de la mejor manera.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2010)

vos decis conmutar sin generar un micro - corte ???

encima con cargas variables (una casa) .
no tengo idea como detectar eso para moverte tan justo.

si lo que quisieras es equilibrar las cargas CREO YO que lo que tenes que hacer es DEFINIR CIERTAS CARGAS las cuales serian "las volantes" y que no se verian afectadas por interrupciones de energia de unos segundos  (NO PCs , NO heladera , etc) .
(SI estufas, luces , calentador electricos .etc) 

y asi podes diseñar tranquilo, sin querer jugar a poner en riesgo las cargas delicadas ni hacer cortos irreparables con triacs.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 1, 2010)

Y si amigo, pero al momento de conmutar conmutaria cuando la tension pasa por cero ya que el triac deja de conducir en ese momento cuando dejo de inyectarle el gate, y cuando le voy a alimentar a la carga con la otra fase esta comenzaria a conducir cuando la señal pase por cero tambien ya que usaria un optoacoplador con cruce por cero (3041). segun lo que vi ahi tendre un tiempo de 7ms de transicion. ya que pasaria de un cero a otro cero. no conmutaria en cualquier parte de la señal. osea eso seria transparente para mi, ya que el triac y cruce por cero se encargarian de eso.MI PIC solo tendria que dejar de alimentar mi opto1 y alimentaria mi opto2 la cual corresponde a la otra fase. no se si me explico??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

Si , te explicás bién . . . en la industria el balanceo de fases se hace durante la instalación de algún dispositivo nuevo y fin 

Lo tuyo lo veo bien como *desarrollo para aprendizaje propio* , en ese punto , sigue adelante .

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2010)

si, en teoria esto que pones esta ok.
y si es resistiva mas aun.

en la practica es lo que es :
jugar con fuego, por que estas trabajando con las fases directas, no te digo que no se pueda, seguro que si , ademas, los triacs estan baratos  , digo, por si vuelan algunos.

cuando hay cargas inductivas (siempre probable ) tenes que tener en cuenta no se que , hace rato que no pienso en eso.

y decime , como vas a solucionar lo de la alimentacion de el circuito ?? por que no podes usar un trafo y listo, sino , de que fase lo enganchas ??? 
de una uno pensaria en 3 fuentes , o pensaste algo mejor ? 
igual es poco consumo para el control.

ah........como sabes el triac una vez gatillado asi queda hasta que no haya tension en sus terminales principales, asi que lo mejor es disparar solo con pulso al principio asi la fuente es mas chica y te aseguras que no haya falsos disparos, o sea que no se inicie un gatillado en una fase y en otra .

saludos y suerte.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 1, 2010)

Gracias amigo, la parte de control tambien estoy alimentando de una fase. Ya probe con cargas con poca inductancia y a simple vista es transparente el cambio de fase. lo que me preocupa es con cargas inductivas. NO Puedo usar la red snubber RC por que haria un corto. ESTOY Investigando el diodo rueda libre, o por supresion de tension. Necesito ayuda en eso si puedes darme. Muchas gracias por responder mis posts


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2010)

y no podes alimentarla de una fase, si se corta esa fase ??
te quedas sin alim.

y un pequeño back ap tampoco te sirve por si te cortan las 3 y luego retorna solo una cualquiera.

hace rato que no le doy bola a esas cosas pero ya que andas preocupado con eso de hacer un corto algo que tenes que experiemntar y asi obtener EL DATO es cuanto tiempo es el minimo que REALMENTE necesitas entre el cambio, asi te das un poco mas de margen y estas tranquilo.

me explico :
a una lampara no le importa si hay un corte de 1 segundo , pero a un TV o a una PC o a una heladera si.
bueno , pues a probar.
quizas NINGUNA CARGA se entere si te das un margen entre el cambio :
50Hz >>>100 tetas >> c/1 dura 10ms 
por que no probas generando cortes de 10, 20 , 50 ms a ver si afectan a aalguna carga o no .

esto te lo digo asi vos podes trabajar mas tranquilo en el cambio.

por que seguis con que la red snubber te hara un corto ??
podes poner el esquema de como conectas lso triacs y optos solamente y como pondrias las redes snubber ??
hace rato que no ando en esto pero estuve mirando una data y no les veo asunto , esa red es una RC (serie) en // con el triac .
o no ??


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 1, 2010)

Esta es mi idea. La configuracion del CTO con la red snubber hace que se cortocircuite las fases. Si lo analizas te daras cuenta. Puedes fijarte bien y si tienes otra idea podemos analizarla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

La fuente, que haga una sin transformador . . . trifásica .

Probá con algún inductor chico en serie, para las inductivas.

Saludos !


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, lo que si, que en este momento mi interes se enfoca en la proteccion del circuito ya que no lo puedo proteger con la red snubber, y como afectaria el tiempo de conmutacion a las cargas inductivas


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2010)

te redibuje el asunto , para que se vea claro que lso 3 triacs estan juntitos, asi de divertido .
y las 3 redes snubber estan a 220v .........pero para eso estan diseñadas, asi que no le veo el drama.

por lo que veo en el dibujo 2 el peor de las casos es cuando un triac esta activo (lo dibuje como una llave ) las redes reciebn 380vca ......son un c . que debera ser de 400 v minimo y listo .
no se si habra algo mas eficiente para trifasica pero no veo que se pongan en corto si la red es para soportar los 380vca.


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 1, 2010)

hola, yo qusiera saber como saber una llavve estrella triangulo automatica, no importa que este en estado solido o con relays el problema es que los empleados prenden mal las maquinas y las pasan antes de tiempo y baja mucho la corriente entonces queciera saber minimente para que al accionar una palanca el motor arranque directamente en estrella y al cabo de 20 segundos pasa a triangulo y pueda utilizarse normalmente


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 1, 2010)

me parece bien, pero si mal no recuerdo el condensador en alterna se comporta como un corto dependiendo de la fcia tambien, creo que esto hace cuando esta habilidata una de las fases digamos la "R" los otros dos ctos estan conectados a las fases y la red RC cierra el circuito esto hace que conduscan las otras dos fases y por ende un corto ya que los tres MT1 estan juntitos como dijiste. No se si me explico, o estoy algo mal en concepto o no visualizo bien lo que pasa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

No , entre fase y fase te quedan 20 K (10k + 10k) en serie con 5,5pF (11 en serie con 11pF)

¡ Eso no es un corto para nada !


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 2, 2010)

gracias por aclararme eso amigo, pero la verdad que el capacitor y la resistencia no lo calcule todavia, esta ahi por defecto nomas ya (los valores). Tengo entendido que la red snubber hay que calcularla para cada carga, osea para para cada tipo de carga inductiva, no se si estoy en lo correcto. Te agradeceria si me puedes ayudar con eso (saber si puedo abtener un valor digamos universal para todas las cargas, sea la que sea la que se conecte, y como calcularla). Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

2 cosas:
1 -- si pones un capacitor que dice ser para 400v es que es para 400 v , se la banca.
*hace la prueba,* no dudes.

es mas, fijate en cualquier datasheet veras que al red snubber esta en // con el triac, y si el triac esta sin conducir la red se banca 220vca (en mono) , eso no quiere decir que se ponga en corto .

igual estas yendote para un lado con ese tema, para proteger al triac usa lo que consideres, y para asegurarte que un triac este bien abierto antes de que el otro cierre hace las pruebas que te dije asi podes verificar que tiempo tenes de margen.

2 -- ya me olvide 



jrodriguez dijo:


> me parece bien, pero si mal no recuerdo el condensador en alterna se comporta como un corto dependiendo de la fcia tambien, .



cuanto mayor la frecuencia menor sera la Z ...de ahi a un corto hay muchos ohms de distancia .
pero vos fijate el dibujo : en extremso de cada red hay :
FASES o sea 380v .

no te vas a sacar la duda JAMAS hasta que lo pruebes :
toma de una data unos valores , hace la RC yenchufala a 220v.
hacelo 
ojo.....el C de 250v por lo menos.



bocagonza dijo:


> hola, yo qusiera saber como saber una llavve estrella triangulo automatica, no importa que este en estado solido o con relays el problema es que los empleados prenden mal las maquinas y las pasan antes de tiempo y baja mucho la corriente entonces queciera saber minimente para que al accionar una palanca el motor arranque directamente en estrella y al cabo de 20 segundos pasa a triangulo y pueda utilizarse normalmente



te estas metiendo *con tu tema* en otro tema , eso esta MAL .
ademas, lo correcto es que le des trabajo a un profesional , si en tu empresa (o sea que hay una empresa ahi ) necesitan algo que no tienen (material o materia gris o experiencia ) QUE LO PAGUEN .
no queres aclarar una duda, ni venis con un proyecto iniciado, queres que te digan como hacer algo .
traduccion: que llamen a un tecnico que sepa, no sean RATAS..


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 2, 2010)

vos decis que con esa red snubber no hago corto?? (disculpame por ser insistente con eso). Te agradeceria si me podes explicar por que no haria corto ya que no estoy visualizando eso. Y segun tengo entendido la red snubber se tiene que calcular para cada  carga.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

este es el esquema simplificado de el asunto funcionando , mira el dibujo, decime vos donde esta el corto :

o si me equivoco yo en algo


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 2, 2010)

las 3 redes snubber tienen un punto en comun en la carga. OK eso. AHORA cuando conduce la fase R como vos mostras perfecto. pero la red snubber no conduce tambien en alterna??? por lo tanto como las 3 redes coinciden en un mismo puinto(explicado arriba) y como creo que conducen en alterna, ahi no hacen corto las 3 fases??? Por que hasta donde yo se en alterna las capacitores conducen y ahi conduciran las 3 redes. ESA ES MI GRAN DUDA.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

vamso de nuevo, miralo como si fuesen resistencias:

si pones asi como es ta en el dibujo resistencias de 20 ohms que pasa:
380v / 20 ohms = 19 amper (NO es un corto ) 
380v * 19 amper = 7,2 Kw asi que si esas resistencias son de 1w vuelan a la miercoles, pero si son de 10Kw se la bancan.

ahora si pones una resistencia de 18K 
380 /18K = 21 mA 
380 * 21mA = 8w 
si esa R de 18K es de 10w se calienta pero se la banca , pero si es de 1w .........se quema.



vamos  a los  capacitores:
fijate que en el cuerpo dicen 220nF * 50v
220nF * 400v 
o sea que hay de distintos valores y en general estan referidos para CC o 50Hz 
es lo que soporta el dielectrico .
fijate que en electricidad se usan , y en electronica tambien.
y de nuevo, anda a el dibujo de una red de un triac a 220v , veras que reciebn 220v.





AHORA SI TU DUDA ES eso de que los 3 cables estan unidos, por eso yo hice el dibujo, TU CARGA no posee 4 patitas (neutro y 3 fases) ,mi dubujo es mas real que el tuyo y vos sabes que asi es la cosa.
el corto se produce si 2 triacs llegan a conducir a la vez, aunque sea por un suspiro.
y es un corto entre triacs, no en la red.
la red soporta TENSION , su impedancia limita la corriente .
los triacs si 2 cierran a la vez deberan soportar la corriente de el corto ......(chau triacs y vecinos) .


*toma mi dibujo y marcame donde ves el corto *


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 2, 2010)

me parece espectacular tu explicacion y te lo agradezco, ahora, te consulto lo siguiente. ponele que esta activado el circuito 1 (R). es evidente que los otros dos triacs NO CONDUCEN. OK. mi consulta es: lo mismo las otras redes snubber (de S y T) no conducirian??? ES AHI DONDE VEO EL CORTO. A MI ME PARECE QUE LAS tres redes conducen lo mismo, ESTEN O NO ACTIVADAS SUS RESPECTIVOS TRIACS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2010)

Dos cosas.

No te olvides de ponerle un pequeño inductor en serie con cada triac , algo así como 20 espiras (10 sobre 10) en una barrita de 10 mm X 30 de largo.

Y armá antes la red snubber sola , o sea una estrella con las 3 resistencias y los 3 capacitores (X400V , mínimo) que te de tu cálculo y podés verla funcionando y medirla sin estar pendiente del resto .

Saludos !

RE-EDITO LO EDITADO: La red snubber queda *ANULADA*  mientras el triac conduce , las otras dos no.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

aclaremos terminos:

DOSMETROS: deci mas bien que la red snuber cuando el triac conduce queda *puenteada.*

el trmino *corto *me parece que lo estamos aplicando a un *PUM !!!!!!! CHAU FUSIBLES y componentes   *., o sea un corto entre fases o entre fase y neutro .

ASI NO NOS CONFUNDIMOS .

jrodriguez, las otras 2 redes reciben 380v , u si, como vos decis CONDUCEN, pero no es un corto, por que no calculas los valores y veras:
mira C2 y R5 .....11pf y 10K ohms en serie .
calcula la Xc .........obvio que el C. debe ser de 400v o mas, pero un C= 11pF a 380v no existe .

Xc = 1/ ( 2*pi * f * c )


----------



## AcoranTf (Jul 2, 2010)

Y volviendo al tema original de este hilo, ¿no seria mucho mas facil, practico, seguro y economico utilizar un transfo con primario trifasico y secundario monofasico?. Te resuelve todos los problemas de una tirada y equilibra totalmente y permanentemente el consumo de las tres fases.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

el asunto se o son varias cosas:

1 -- si el consumo de la casa llega a 2Kw que vas a hacer , comprar un trafo de esa potencia ? 
gordito y caluroso.
ademas es mas caro que una placa y no es generico, un a variante de esa placa es a rele y con estos manejas contactores y logras la potencia que quieras.

2 -- no se cuales son las caracterisitcas de un trafo trifasico, pero supongo que si equilibra todo es por que usa las 3 fases.
asi que si te quedas sin  una fase te quedas sin luz en la casa , perdes la funcionalidad .


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 13, 2010)

Buen dia amigos, me ausente por unos dias. tengo un problema con mi cto. Tengo problema de ruido, osea creo que es eso. Sucede lo siguiente: le conecto 5v a mi pic y a mi salida del pic tengo 3,5v no se si eso esta bien o no, despues tengo una resistencia y un led y despues ya viene el opto como esta en la figura. Ahora, al conectar la carga se nota que me recorta la señal (220v) y mi led que esta en la parte de la señal parpadea y mi foco (carga) se prende con menos intensidad. Ahhh, otra cosa, muevo mi mano cerca de la parte de señal (sin tocarlo) y varia la intensidad del foco (carga). Y mido la tension en donde conecto la carga y me mide 160v, Osea por todo esto creo que me recorta. Pero hay veces que no recorta. AHORA, ACA VIENE LO INTERESANTE. QUITO MI PIC Y ALIMENTO MI CTO DIRECTO (5V) Y POR ENDE SOLAMENTE ESTA ALIMENTADO UN SOLO OPTO, (OSEA NOPUEDO CONMUTAR YA QUE ESO HACIA CON EL PIC) Y PRENDO EL CTO Y AHI NO PASA NADA, OSEA ANDA PERFECTO, NO PARPADEA EL LED, Y LA CARGA PRENDE PERFECTAMENTE Y MIDO 220 EN DONDE CONECTO LA CARGA. Necesito ayuda porq no se como tengo que aislar del ruido, o como separar la parte de señal de la de potencia y por que al ponr mi mano arriba varia. Les agradeceria mucho si de dan una manito, es mas ya les agradesco por lo que me ayudaron.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

De una fuente de PC muerta sacale todo el filtrado (capacitores , inductores) que tiene antes de los díodos rectificadores de 220 y ponele ese filtro a tu fuente.

Al pic ponele 100uF y 100nF directos al pin de alimentación del integrado , lo más cerca posible. Retorcé los cables de alimentación . . .  o los que sean. 

Probalo en un gabinete metálico con su masa correspondiente.

Otra opción es bajarle el valor de la resistencia que excita el MOC para que encienda completo.

Saludos !


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 13, 2010)

te comento lo siguiente: mi pic alimento con una fuente de pc. la verdad que voy a poner esos dos capacitores en serie que me dijiste lo mas cerca del pic osea, entiendo que es en serie. Lo otro es que en una misma placa universal tengo todo mi circuito, comenzando desde el pic --> resistencia-->led evidente que eso para los respectivos circuitos que esta mas arriba (el conjunto de resis+led para cada opto). Te comento que ya probe cortocircuitando la resistencia y despues tambien el led y lo mismo. Ahora estuve leyendo que con las entradas y salidas del pic que no uso tengo que ponerlas como salidas a nivel 1, no se si esta bien eso. Hay parametros del pic que debo configurar?? ya sea el guardian y otras cosas que podrian influir tambien, no se como hacerlo ya que no conozco tanto esos parametros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

No se de PIC's , de PLC's y otras yerbas , si.

Esos dos capacitores van desde la pata de alimentación del PIC a la pata de masa del mismo.

Si están en un proto , poné lo del PIC en una punta y lo de 220 en la otra y todos los cables de 220 retorcidos y los otros , por pares , también.

Saludos !


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 26, 2010)

que tal amigos, ya solucione el problema del ruido. me dio muchos dolores de cabeza. ahora tengo otro problema y medio grande. Es el siguiente: No se si es una pregunta tonta pero al voy a hacer por que asi se aprende. Bueno, necesito poner en fase las tres fases (sistema trifasico) por que estoy desarrollando un circuito que me cambia de fases las cargas, osea cambia la carga de una fase a otra. Anda perfecto cuando lo pruebo con una misma fase. osea lo que hago en esa prueba es cambiar de toma nomas, pero cuando realmente voy a cambiar Ej: de fase R A FASe S tengo problema por el defasamiento entre ellos (120°) ya que mi circuito tiene un optoacoplador con cruce por cero y a la salida un triac, esto hace que haya un corto entre las fases al momento de cambiar ya que si cambio de la fase R el triac espera a que la señal llegue a cero para abrirse pero antes de que la fase R llegue a cero el opto de la fase S ya se dispara por que esta llego antes al cero, no se si me explico bien. Se que existe circuitos que pasan de AC-DC Y luego DC-AC y ponen en fase ya que pueden elegir la frecuencia de muestreo o algo asi que va a ser la frec de la nueva AC.

ahhh, mi solucion del ruido fue, que para conmutar tenia un interruptor la cual le puse un capacitor para eliminar el efecto rebote. y va a tierra tambien, bueno, despues me di cuenta que por ahi podia entrar el ruido, entonces quite el interruptor e hice la conmutacion con software, puse un delay en mi programacion y anduvo perfecto, pero al dia siguiente probe de nuevo y no me anduvo mas. y estuve 4 horas dandole la vuelta, cambie de todo, hasta mi cristal. pero despues me acorde que lei mucho sobre la patita MCRL y me di cuenta que era esta patita la que reseteaba mi pic, le puse una resistencia de 10K a 5V Y PERFECTO.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 26, 2010)

retardo se llama..........................vos tendras que ver cuanto .
lee cosas que puse mas atras.

vos queres saltar de una fase a la otra alegremente y sin retardos, casi quisieras ver en un ORC como la onda de tu carga no pierde ni un ms la forma.
eso .............es .....no se , querer jugar con fuego en un deposito de polvora.
es como querer quedar de encontrarte en un bar a cenar con tu novia numero 1 y su madre y calcular que terminas a las 22hs , entonces quedas con tu novia N2 y su madre en ese mismo bar a las 22hs y 00minutos pero con 10 segundos.

te van a cagar a palos


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 26, 2010)

disulpame si pregunto cosas tontas. estoy buscando en internet y todavia no encuentro la ventaja de que las 3 fases esten defasadas 120°.
Ahh, mi problema es que voy a hacer corto cuando cambio de fase. no se si visualizas eso. ya que el triacs 1 todavia va a estar conduciendo y el triac 2 ya va a conducir ya que la fase S va a llegar mas rapido al cero que la fase R. y hasta ahora no me surge ninguna idea para solucionar eso mas que poner las 3 fases en fases. osea que no esten defasadas 120°. No se si tienes una mejor idea. te voy a agradecer muchisimo ya que esto me preocupa.


----------



## Renato Masias (Jul 26, 2010)

hola, yo no pienso que haya cortocircuito con tus redes snuber es más no creo que la corriente llegue ni siquiera a 1A pero debes ponerle nF no pF a tu capacitor, para que te convensas simulalo ahi tienes el proteus.

Pues si habría corto como dices podrías esperar al segundo cruce por cero de S para recién prenderlo, no creo que unos milisegundos más afecte a la carga o sino prenderlo después que se haya apagado el triac de R en cero.

saludos


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 26, 2010)

que tal amigo?? ya solucione el tema de la red snubber. ahora mi problema es cuando uso las fases diferentes. por que el triac 1 conduce hasta que la tension llegue a cero y ahi se apaga (considerando que ya deje de exitar su opto correspondiente) y ya exite el opto que controla el triac2 y este espera para conducir cuando la fase S pase por cero ya que el opto tiene cruce por cero. bueno, ya que las fases estan defasadas 120 grados no pasan por cero al mismo tiempo. y esto hace que el triac 1 siga conduciendo y antes de que conduzca todo ya conduce el triac dos ya que el opto ya lo dispara porq ya paso por cero. no se si me explico bien.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 28, 2010)

como calculo una red snubber para cargas variables?? tengo que tomar la mayor carga inductiva (osea la mayor inductancia ) y en base a eso calcular CREO. por que a mayo carga inductiva mas chjico tiene que ser mi capacitor y mas grande mi resistencia tengo entendido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2010)

jrodriguez dijo:


> que tal amigo?? ya solucione el tema de la red snubber. ahora mi problema es cuando uso las fases diferentes. por que el triac 1 conduce hasta que la tension llegue a cero y ahi se apaga (considerando que ya deje de exitar su opto correspondiente) y ya exite el opto que controla el triac2 y este espera para conducir cuando la fase S pase por cero ya que el opto tiene cruce por cero. bueno, ya que las fases estan defasadas 120 grados no pasan por cero al mismo tiempo. y esto hace que el triac 1 siga conduciendo y antes de que conduzca todo ya conduce el triac dos ya que el opto ya lo dispara porq ya paso por cero. no se si me explico bien.


 

Fijate como hacer un comparador , que mientras haya tensión no te permita disparar al otro triac.

Saludos !


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 28, 2010)

estaba pensando en póner un Delay. osea, cuando voy a cambiar la salida de mi pic para que comience a exitar al otro opto. Ej: digamos que esta exitando al opto 1 despues se pone en 0 cero y tendria que poner en 1 la patita para el otro opto. Ahora mi idea es. que cuando se pone en cero el pin poner un DELAY de 7ms(120°) para que se ponga en 1 el otro pin para el opto 2. ahi creo que no voy a tener problema con los cruces, por que va a exitar el otro opto cuando ya este en el otro semiciclo y en el peor de los casos voy a tener un delay de 7ms en la carga, osea que la carga como maximo va a estar sin corriente 7ms, cosa que va a ser transparente creo. Ahora lo que estoy viendo es como calcular mi red snubber para cargas variables. 
Ahhh y voy a analizar tambien tu idea. por que me parece muy interesante. la de un comparador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2010)

El delay lo tenés que calibrar , y mientras te explotan los triacs , lo mismo pasaría si se descalibra .

Lo otro es más directo , si hay tensión no dispara y chau !

Saludos !


----------



## santiago (Jul 28, 2010)

jrodriguez dijo:


> disulpame si pregunto cosas tontas. estoy buscando en internet y *todavia no encuentro la ventaja de que las 3 fases esten defasadas 120°*.
> Ahh, mi problema es que voy a hacer corto cuando cambio de fase. no se si visualizas eso. ya que el triacs 1 todavia va a estar conduciendo y el triac 2 ya va a conducir ya que la fase S va a llegar mas rapido al cero que la fase R. y hasta ahora no me surge ninguna idea para solucionar eso mas que *poner las 3 fases en fases*. *osea que no esten defasadas 120°*. No se si tienes una mejor idea. te voy a agradecer muchisimo ya que esto me preocupa.


 
hola, me meto en la discucion, jaja
la ventaja de que esten defasadas 120° es ovia para tener los 380v de tensón (leer urgente sobre maquinas electricas )
y si las tres fases estuvieran en fase, no habria circulacion de corriente por lo tanto no hay trabajo.
bien dijo 2 metros lo mejor es sensar la salida de cada uno de los triacs antes de cambiar al otro triac, cuando deja de alimentar el gate del triac n1, sensa su salida, cuando deja de sensar corriente pasa al triac 2 o 3 o al que fuere 
para sensar la tension de salida se me ocurre un diodo a modo de rectificar y un divisor resistivo , a modo de adaptarlo a un valor de tension util (5v) 


ahora tu circuito como conmutador para mantener equilibradas las cargas no sirve, para hacer eso nesesitas 3 circuitos de estos, este circuito a lo sumo te sirve para cambiar de fase cuando se corta la luz en una.
para cambiar de fase y equilibrar nesesitas sensar corriente eso no es tan complicado un transformador de corriente ebrazando cada cable vastaria, oviamente rectificando su salida antes de meterlo al micro me estoy durmiendo mañana termino jaj 
saludos


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 29, 2010)

que tal santiago? muchas gracias por tu respuesta, te comento lo siguiente, este ciruito es un prototipo de lo que va a ser despues, osea aca cone esto quiero ver si va a haber problemas al conmutar con fases diferentes, si va a ser transparente para la carga en el sentido del tiempo. A esto le tengo que agregar sensores de corriente y tambien en las fases para asi decidir como estan las fases y al conectar  una carga mas en cualquier fase los sensores le pasan al pic la variacion y esta (PIC) decide donde mandar esa carga para asi equilibrar las fases. Ahora con lo que me decis de comprobrar primero si dejo de conducir no voy a peder tiempo?? ya que el tiempo es algo crucial en el circuito. yo pense que esperar 7ms (120grados) para cambiar una vez que dejo de exitar un opto. asi yo no voy a tener problema de que conduzcan los dos al mismo tiempo. "CREO"


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 29, 2010)

Estoy viendo para simular en el proteus pero cuesta un poco por el tema de la frecuencia y la amplitud, osea me parece que proteus no trabaja bien con potencia, me recomendaron el ORCAD y lo estoy aprendiendo a usar, pero no puedo simular el cambio de fase, osea para exitar un tiempo un triac y despues el otro, no entiendo bien todavia como usar un conmutador, y tampoco se como cargar el programa del pic, si alguien me puede ayudar con eso. gracias por todas las ayudas.


----------



## santiago (Jul 30, 2010)

lo que pasa , te lo digo por experiencia es que aveces cuando circula mucha corriente por los triacs ese tiempo de 7ms no es exacto como que le cuesta un poquitin mas "despegarse" me entendes? igual, es instantanel, trabaja el pic en una frecuencia alta y a la conmutacion una vez sensada la salida te la va a hacer rapido


----------



## jrodriguez (Ago 3, 2010)

Me esta preocupando algo, y no encuentro una respuesta certera por ningun lado.
Bueno, cuando manejo cargas inductivas existe un desfasaje entre la tension y la corriente que pasa por el triac. Ahora, el triac deja de conducir cuando la corrinte que pasa por el esta por debajo de la corriente de sostenimiento (IH) ASI TENGO ENTENDIDO. Ahora, el opto que uso (MOC3041) tiene cruce por cero, mi duda es la siguiente. como actua el cruce por cero? SI EL ENVIA UN PULSO CUANDO LA TENSION POR EL TRIAC ES CASI CERO O CUANDO LA CORRIENTE POR EL TRIAC ES CASI CERO OSEA CERCA DE (IH)???. Por que tengo esta duda? por que si es por tension que actua el cruce por cero creo que voy a tener problema ya que estan defasadas V,I. Y yo voy a tener varias cargas, no voy a manejar una sola carga. El problema es que si es por tension al estar desfasadas el triac va a estar conduciento todavia (I>IH) Y la tension ya va a pasar por cero y ahi ya va a actuar el cruce por cero y despues cuando realmente el triac necesite la IGT ya no lo va a tener. No se si me explico bien. La verdad que lei en muchas partes que cuando la TENSION POR EL TRIAC PASABA POR CERO EL OPTO LO EXCITABA DE VUELTA, PERO TAMBIEN LEI EN OTRO LADO QUE CUANDO LA CORRIENTE PASABA POR OV.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2010)

El MOC3041 "Cierra" cuando sobre su salida NO hay tensión y como este toma alimentación desde el TRIAC de trabajo, debería conmutar cuando sobre el TRIAC principal no hay tensión, pero esto es riesgoso, justamente por el efecto de las cargas inductivas.

Para evitar este riesgo lo que se hace es dejar pasar un ciclo antes de re-disparar otro TRIAC.
Por ejemplo, esto se hace en los estabilizadores de tensión alterna que alimentan las PC´s, se considera como mejor solución "Perder" 1 ciclo a la posibilidad de que se accionen 2 TRIAC´s juntos y aparezca un cortocircuito.


----------



## jrodriguez (Ago 3, 2010)

Gracias amigo por responder, solo que me confunde nomas, por que en alguno lugares veo que el cruce por cero se activa cuando la tension en el TRIAC es 0V, pero en otros lugar leo que es cuando la corriente alterna llega a CERO. AHORa tu dices que es con la tension. osea que puedo tener problemas con las cargas inductivas ya que defasaran V,I y habra problema de disparo. AH otra consulta, estaba usando el proteus, pero tengo problema con la parte de potencia, no puede simular parece mucha tension con 50hz, estoy usando el ORCAD, pero no se como usar ahi el opto3041 y tampoco encuentro un TRIAC que me funcione bien, los que probe conducen en cualaquier momento, no dejan de conducir y cosas asi. NO SE si tu sabes algo del ORCAD o si alguien me puede ayudar a simular ahi. Muchas Gracias


----------



## gdoggi (Sep 19, 2010)

hola disculpen que intervenga en su debate que esta encarado con una solución desde la electrónica, he realizado hace dos años y funciona un sistema para comnutar automáticamente las fases y en último lugar hacer ingresar un grupo electrógeno.
Lo he realizado utilizando un plc SR Array Logic, sensando en forma triple el estado de cada fase, incoporando dos rele de protección de sobre tensión. Para evitar los desplazamientos de fase me he dado tiempos para la conmutación en función de las cargas y l distancias de los circuitos.
Este es un sistema que mantiene constante la provisión deenergia a una red de voz y datos, asi que para esperar los tiempos de cada paso y mantener el sistema operativo hay un conjunto de UPS en cada punto de la red con una autonomia de aproximadamente 15 minutos promedio para los equipos de trabajo y 40 para los dos PLC centrales.
Cualquier cosa pueden ver fotos y algunos dibujos del circuíto en http://automatismo-viviendas-ar.blogspot.com/2009/02/secuenciador-de-fases.html
un saludo a todos


----------

